# SMS Claims



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I had a PPI claim in my Spam box just now. It was addressed to david.hopcroft. This is the only site that has this as my user name. 

Take care !!

David
+


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

David, I have had similar problems - still, do. I was getting spam mail from places such as Cypress and other locations where I knew no-one.
I finally found out that people were forwarding my emails without deleting my details. A few days ago, I received an emailed joke, it had been around a few countries as there were eleven, yes 11, email addresses. Nobody had bothered to delete their address before forwarding it. I could have onsold them I suppose, which is what spammers do!

Taff


----------

